# Some of My Best



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Locomotives on the Deutsche Bahn, SSB, and OBB:

Br.120 Passenger/Freight locomotive:





































OBB 1014:




























SSB Re/420:




























Raetischebahn narrow gauge coach still waiting for a locomotive from Germany:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good looking trains Michael. Your catenary looks great. Really makes for a complete looking scene.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Sharp looking engines and layout.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Really neat!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the catenary, that really makes it look realistic.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice engines and cars! You’ve also done a terrific job with your photography. Congrats!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

All your doing is making me look for an excuse to put catenary in! Picture are great!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Great photos!

Michael, I was perusing ebay looking for a car with an obscure, small road name and came across a seller with quite a few European freight wagens. I don't recall ever seeing freight on your rails, but thought some might catch your eye.

Seller is: mikesexpress

Here are a couple of those listings:
Bierwagen
Swiss Box Car
Transthermos Goods Reefer

PS: Didn't mean to derail the thread, but if there's a way to PM on this forum I can't find it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll have a look. Thanks. I'm mostly into passenger traffic, but there will eventually be a freight consist sometime.

Everytime I think I'm ready to start getting into freight another passenger consist comes up I can't live without.

The most recent example is the Bemo Allegra ABe 8/12 Rhätische Bahn set I bought a week ago. Still waiting for it to arrive. Stuck in customs in New York.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Beautiful engines....I really like the colourful paint schemes...well done....cheers


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i like European models. two of my most recent acquisitions are below. 
Some day i may get to it - a module with Railroad museum sending out tour rides on exotic trains across the layout.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like both of those. Especially the little switcher. The pan is almost as big as the locomotive.

I'm doing narrow gauge HOm now. Waiting on my new RhB Allegra ABe 8/12 set to show up out of Customs.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i was hunting for that little E69 since forever. they come up for sale on often enough but there was something in a way . I'd either miss it, or it would be a really poor condition. or at a times the asking price would be ridiculous.
some refference: LAG 1 bis 5 – Wikipedia
google will translate this to english

while they did shunting later on i life the 002 initialy served as passenger service as well. years back i acquired 4 coaches these pulled, made by old old PIKO. perhaps i will get to eventually detail them enough so they look passable. or maybe something better will turn-up on ebay.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

They are diecast?


----------

